# New Heritage Breed Chicken Additions To Our Farm...



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 26, 2013)

*We are wanting to focus more on the heritage animals and are looking into getting a few more breeds of chickens. What do you all think of the; Black Java, Partridge Chantecler, and Dorking?


Thanks!*


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 26, 2013)

They all sound good! What are they like as far as winter lay rates?

Are they just for eggs, or are you going to eat them too?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 26, 2013)

*They are supposed to good winter layers, especially the Chantecler.

We will be processing all extra roos so we will be able to compare them when we get to that point. 

Also thinking about doing Dominiques as well. *


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 27, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *They are supposed to good winter layers, especially the Chantecler.
> 
> We will be processing all extra roos so we will be able to compare them when we get to that point.
> 
> Also thinking about doing Dominiques as well. *


The Chantecler was developed in Canada.. it is a cold hardy breed of good size. I do not know how well it will do in your neck of the woods with the high heat. 

I know nothing about the Java personally, but have heard it is a nice bird.

This is my first year with the Dorkings... they were a bit sensitive as chicks.. but we were in fall headed into winter with temps up/down to the extreme. I didn't lose any but they really had to be watched closely. I like these birds. They are of a good size carcass, gentle birds, short legs always kinda make them look a little funny though... like you are waiting for them to stand up.   Mine are 5 months old so no real conclusion.  I won't breed the hens til they are 1 year so I have a ways to go.

I have about 15 breeds off the ALBC list and the heritage breeds I have must live as defined by ALBC.  Sometimes you have to start with stock that you will need to improve on by heavy culling.


----------



## Wishin2BElswheyr (Mar 13, 2013)

Southern where did you get your dorkings? What kind of dorkings did you go with? I want white dorkings but have no idea where to get them. Mcmurray hatchery only has silver gray ones. Thanks.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 13, 2013)

*Ok we decided on;

Silver Grey Dorkings

Black Javas

and

Heritage Barred Rocks. 


They were what was available and we have them on order!!! *


----------



## Chic-N-Farmer's (Mar 13, 2013)

Where did you get them?


----------



## treeclimber233 (Mar 17, 2013)

What do you mean "must live as defined by ALBC"


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 17, 2013)

Chic-N-Farmer's said:
			
		

> Where did you get them?


*
I've ordered them off people from BYC. *


----------

